# wannabe squatter



## remeck (Aug 22, 2009)

I was thinking of squatting, not out of necessity, but because of whatever ticks in me has lead me into this direction. There are alot of abandoned farmsteads in this area, just wasting away. I liked just exploring these abandoned places, but decided I should utilize it. 

last year, I found a place that still had a house standing in favorable shape and empty buildings that I could have some animals in. But I soon found out it was just a game of cat and mouse. Just to test out the owner's presence, I would place objects around, and would soon see them disappear, so the owner was coming around every week. I wrote notes on the door at various times, saying what my intentions were, such as living there and wanting to save the place from going to waste. No notes were ever written back, no tresspassing signs were put up, nor were the doors locked. But I soon realized this owner wanted to play games, and I like to play, so we played. I would leave the garden gate opened, and every time I came back, he would close it again. He finally got tired of the gate game and just removed it, the very gate he was trying to keep shut. 

I had a bike that I got from a different abandoned homestead and decided to use it as a decoy bike and lock it up at this homestead to test the owner. A few times he left it alone, then he went nuts on it and pretty much destroyed it, bending its rims and slashing the tires of it. When I saw the wreckage, it was at that point I decided to not squat at this place, even though it had alot of the things I needed, but had an aggressive nazi owner. Every time I go by the place, I just open doors of the buildings for kicks, and when I go back, they are closed, only to be reopened again. That shall be the curse I put on the place.

Well, just a couple miles down the road from that cursed place, I just found an abandoned place with a house that may be in better shape than the cursed one. So I'm thinking, since going about things mysteriously in the night didn't work out for me with the past one, I was just thinking about going about things differently. I could go around there in the day, but be at risk of the owner questioning me. I'm not really keen on that because of my reclusive ways, just thought it might work out better being direct to the owner if he comes by. But on the flipside, if the person is as crazy as the last, then he knows what I looks like and I don't need that. I like to keep some certain mysterious john doe appeal, in case things turn to crap.

Anyways, that is my story, to sum it up, was going to try squatting in 2008, but didn't pan out. And about a year later, maybe ready to try it again at a different place, hoping for a nicer owner. :rules:


----------



## remeck (Aug 24, 2009)

The one I have checked out recently





and couple others just checked out last night and tonight


----------



## Rash L (Sep 3, 2009)

nice houses ya got there.


----------



## bote (Sep 3, 2009)

the second house looks the grass has been mowed in the past week, and the third house has trimmed hedges!
It sounds like you went back to places 3-4 times or more, even after you knew they were not abandoned, I don't really get that: you could get arrested for b&e, trespassing, or attacked/shot. 
I understand the spirit of adventure, and I'm down, but you should be careful and have respect for people's homes, especially in the country where people tend not to lock their doors as much and be more trusting.


----------



## bote (Sep 3, 2009)

the second house looks like the grass has been mowed in the past week, and the third house has trimmed hedges!
It sounds like you went back to places 3-4 times or more, even after you knew they were not abandoned, I don't really get that: you could get arrested for b&e, trespassing, or attacked/shot. 
I understand the spirit of adventure, and I'm down, but you should be careful and have respect for people's homes, especially in the country where people tend not to lock their doors as much and be more trusting.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah, you gotta look at shit like the yards, in these cases the first one would be ur best bet. Don't fuck with others houses after you know they don't want you there, it only leads to trouble. have fun and be safe yo.


----------



## wartomods (Sep 3, 2009)

make sure those are abandoned, they dont look to me, just because a owner goes away for months, doesnt mean it is abandoned


----------



## WindWalker1970 (Sep 3, 2009)

Yup, someone is keeping those yards in descent shape, so the houses are probably upkept also. Someone comes in and catches you crashed out, you could be in a world of shit.


----------



## Ahab (Sep 3, 2009)

That's funny? But really those houses look far away from being abandon. Their probably looking into renovation in the future and/or being sold Non-Commercially.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 3, 2009)

I have to say, your continuing mind game with that one person is pretty damned funny. it's like your haunting his property. squatter poltergiest lol.


----------



## remeck (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey everybody, forgot to check back in here for awhile. Don't worry about the photos, the houses look generally the same, but the areas look alot less upkept in reality. I found those photos on internet and aren't current as of 2009. 

This area I'm in is actually a gold mine of abandoned houses. And yeah, they are truly abandoned, as in no one lives in them and never will live in them. Its been going on for awhile with the mass exodus of people leaving the area to the urban areas. I just thought I may as well be at one since they just end up 
A) falling down slowly over a decade or more
B) bulldozed down
seems like a waste, so I might or might not try it. I have alot of irons in the fire, here's something else.....
now you see it




now you don't


----------



## Dmac (Sep 20, 2009)

be carefull, many people do not want unwanted visitors on their property, cuz if you get hurt you can sue them! and anybody who has been through that crap dosen't want to go through it again!


----------



## wartomods (Sep 20, 2009)

remeck said:


> Hey everybody, forgot to check back in here for awhile. Don't worry about the photos, the houses look generally the same, but the areas look alot less upkept in reality. I found those photos on internet and aren't current as of 2009.
> 
> This area I'm in is actually a gold mine of abandoned houses. And yeah, they are truly abandoned, as in no one lives in them and never will live in them. Its been going on for awhile with the mass exodus of people leaving the area to the urban areas. I just thought I may as well be at one since they just end up
> A) falling down slowly over a decade or more
> ...


interior pics would be cool


----------



## Mankini (Jul 10, 2015)

Dig your groovy far out use of sandbags. They are definitely the way of the future. Show me the blueprints!


----------



## Odin (Jul 10, 2015)

That is a cool pic/structure. 

Yea like Voodoo said. Give us a blueprint or a crayon drawing or something.


----------

